# Any AR-15 Suggestions ..................!!!!!



## Fancied06 (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm shopping for my very first AR-15 rifle .308 Caliber and I don't know much about it b/c haven't shoot any yet. I'm looking for QUALITY AR15.I'd rather spend a few extra $$$$$ and get it right the first time. What do you say? Rock River OR DPMS

RRA LAR-8 308 Mid-Length A4 Rifle 
Or 
DPMS Panther LR-308 AP4


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

if you are looking for the best semi .308 take a look at Larue Tactical.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

take a look at armalite,olympic,or even the new remington r25


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I may be mistaken, but I think the R-25 is made at the DPMS factory, or they are from the same design.....some thing like that.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If you want mill spec you will have to get a SR25. Any of the others will be good rifles. Armalite has a updated bolt and will have less bolt failures than other comercial rifles. The SR25 is what the SEAL teams use.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

as for the factory rifles go, i like the armalite's
but there are great custom makers out there that can build to what you want
and that also offer a promice it will group
but they do cost more,
but better to buy only one that works, than spend close and it doesn't be what you want!!/expected!


----------



## Fancied06 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks Fellas Appreciated for those replays


----------



## HLSETD (Nov 7, 2008)

laite319 said:


> I may be mistaken, but I think the R-25 is made at the DPMS factory, or they are from the same design.....some thing like that.


Bushmaster.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Bushmaster.


Oh, that is right. Rem owns DPMS and Bushmaster, I got mixed up. Thanks!!!


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I am fairly certain that Remington, Bushmaster, and DPMS share ownership. I believe the Remington R-15 is made by Bushmaster, but the R-25 is made by DPMS.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I just read on the DPMS website from their mod that Rem AR style rifles use DPMS lower receivers, not sure if that means all or just some


----------



## koflach (Feb 5, 2009)

I see LaRue Tactical is marketing a new 7.62 chambered AR. Not sure what the waite is but they make top of the line stuff.


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

both the dpms and the rock river are good guns. i have a m4 with a dpms lower and a stag upper in 5.56

so u could explore that route of building your own. and then customize it to your liking... but for a factory gun i would say a rock river.

dpms has a waitng list i think still so i would check around :sniper:


----------

